# Pharmacom Primo100



## Stu_S (Nov 11, 2020)

Hi bros just wanted to know if anyones tried Pharmacoms Primobolan?

I have 20vials ordered from Pharamcom (ALL verficiation codes match as they suppose to on there website)

Just still want to know everyones thoughts as its a VERY highly faked compound.

If not Pharmacom the next best used brand here? thanks

On a side note i have used there test/bold/anavar/winst before and its all bang on.

(i have just uploaded 1 vial no need to put them all up.)

Let me know !


----------

